# ROBINS



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Are Robins in trouble ? Lots of Robins around my area this spring. Saw them last week pulling worms from the ground where I thought there were none. We now have six inches of heavy snow on the the ground and the birds are very restless and flying around very eradicatley, to the point where they are flying into my door-wall. This has happened multiple times yesterday and today. I know that their diet consists mostly of worms and bugs, but will they feed on weed seed and left over berries if any exist ? Long range forecast does not look good for them. Goggle says they will eat suet but I have never witnessed this !


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

I just got back from a drive to town. They're suicidal. All over the roads scavengering for food. Almost hit a couple. I just put out 5lbs of seed 2 days ago and they were all over it. Under 8" of snow now.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

They are wandering all around my yard today looking like this is the apocalypse for them! I want to go get some seeds for em, but I realize this isn't the first out of wack season they have ever been through as a species... natural selection will take over I am guessing.....survival of the fittest!


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

U could go buy some leaf worms or Walt's crawlers. Calling for 21 here tonight.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Raisins


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

HemlockNailer said:


> Are Robins in trouble ? Lots of Robins around my area this spring. Saw them last week pulling worms from the ground where I thought there were none. We now have six inches of heavy snow on the the ground and the birds are very restless and flying around very eradicatley, to the point where they are flying into my door-wall. This has happened multiple times yesterday and today. I know that their diet consists mostly of worms and bugs, but will they feed on weed seed and left over berries if any exist ? Long range forecast does not look good for them. Goggle says they will eat suet but I have never witnessed this !


They are that way every year! its what they do this time of year... no worries. Many of them winter over now-a-days and they have a much tougher time during the winter. They are loving it right now.. its passion you see, not panic.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I have noticed when there is deep snow they concentrate on finding dead dried worms along the streets. There are plenty of worms here now. Saw one grab 6 worms off the driveway in a couple minutes yesterday.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

HemlockNailer said:


> Are Robins in trouble ? Lots of Robins around my area this spring. Saw them last week pulling worms from the ground where I thought there were none. We now have six inches of heavy snow on the the ground and the birds are very restless and flying around very eradicatley, to the point where they are flying into my door-wall. This has happened multiple times yesterday and today. I know that their diet consists mostly of worms and bugs, but will they feed on weed seed and left over berries if any exist ? Long range forecast does not look good for them. Goggle says they will eat suet but I have never witnessed this !


Naw, not in trouble. I remember walking the edge of the Gratiot-Saginaw SGA ponds in February years ago. 20 degree temps, 10 inches of snow, and 5-6 inches of ice on the ponds. Saw 100's of robins. They will find something to hold them over.

Steve


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

I have noticed a couple robins that look like they have mange...a whole lot of white on back, neck, top of tail.. They fly ok, poke for worms ok. Just never seen this coloration.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Probably from doing the "wild"


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I almost invited one into the house yesterday I felt so bad for it, LOL! A few short days and they'll be getting fat as hogs!!!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

[QUOTE="Downriver Tackle, post: 5857557, member: 11121..................

I just put out 5lbs of seed 2 days ago and they were all over it.......[/QUOTE]

Interesting. In all my years of bird feeding I have never seen the robins go after seeds or suet.
The last few years they have picked off all of the crabapples that were still hanging on the crabapple trees when worms were not available. 

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

icefalcon said:


> I have noticed a couple robins that look like they have mange...a whole lot of white on back, neck, top of tail.. ............


For about the last 5 years some of our local robins have had white areas on their bodies. Piebald robins. 
I think someone posted a photo last year of a robin with this color combination.

L & O


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I watched a male robin the other day switching from under my thistle feeder to my sunflower feeder 10 feet away. It was chasing the other birds off of the spilled feed. in between it would pick up some of the spilled seed. It wasted all the energy it gained from what it picked up chasing the other birds off the ground.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> [QUOTE="Downriver Tackle, post: 5857557, member: 11121..................
> 
> I just put out 5lbs of seed 2 days ago and they were all over it.......


Interesting. In all my years of bird feeding I have never seen the robins go after seeds or suet.
The last few years they have picked off all of the crabapples that were still hanging on the crabapple trees when worms were not available.

L & O[/QUOTE]

They always eat the bird seed I put out and pick away at the suet scraps falling down. I put my seed for them on the ground, not in a feeder. I do have feeders, but always have a pile for the ground birds.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Haven't see a Robin in days now. Cardinals everywhere now, but no Robins. Had a lone male Grossbeak for a few weeks. He's gone also.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I put out suet cakes for Woodpeckers but lately the Robins won't leave the suet alone long enough for the Woodpeckers to get much time on it. In a day or two when the snow is gone the Robins will be back to their regular food source and the Woodpeckers will be the main visitors on the suet again.

By the way, the spring migration map shows the Hummers have made it as far as central Indiana, a week or so of just normal temps should place them here when they normally arrive in mid-to late April.
http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html


----------

